# Moderation Changes:



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 15, 2003)

Moderation Changes:

As part of our continued evolution, we have revised our moderator policy.

Where in the past we have had roaming board-wide moderators, the success of some of our discussion areas has required us to consider forum specific moderators to help us keep things running smoothly.

To this end, several of our current experienced mods have taken responsibility for the more heavily trafficked areas.

Also, at this time 2 new moderators have been added to our staff. Please join me in welcoming them aboard.

Seig who has been a great help on the graveyard shift in the chatroom, has joined the team. He will be moderating General Martial Arts Talk, Kenpo / Kempo  General and
Kenpo / Kempo - Technical Discussion

Kenpo Tess has joined the team as well. She will be moderating The Locker Room & Womens Self Defense.

You can see the full list of who moderates where by clicking on the Forum Leaders link at the bottom of the main forum page. You can also look under the moderators column on the main page to see who is moding a particular forum. Please note, where a specific moderator is not indicated, the responsibility is shared amongst all of the staff. 

In the future you'll see more forum-specific moderators and a few more chat mods as well.

Thank you all for making this site a success!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 17, 2003)

MartialTalk continues to grow!

We would like to welcome Michael Billings to our moderation team.  He will be moderating the Kenpo General and Technical areas.

:asian: 


(note: I'm a little behind on updating the mod info page at this time.  I'll have the thing updated soon)


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 17, 2003)

Good luck to you all.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm surrounded, where's J Denz???


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 22, 2003)

New Moderator: Master of Blades

We would like to welcome M.O.B. to the moderation team.

MOB will be moderating the Humor forum along with Rich Parsons.

We will be continuing to expand our forum-specific moderator ranks as we go.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *New Moderator: Master of Blades*



God help us; Kaith


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Aug 22, 2003)

dear god... MOB must have used some kind of evil mind control ray on kaith... say it aint so kaith say it aint so... lol


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 23, 2003)

MOB finally got the hang of that Jedi mind trick!!   Way to go MOBster.  I promise to behave myself.....mwahahahaha!!


----------

